# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  AI powered recruiting chatbots, Brazen Technologies, Inc., Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Brazen Technologies, Inc.

brazen.com/ai-powered-chatbot-for-recruiting

----------


## Airicist

New features: live chat, AI-powered chatbot and scheduled chat

Oct 2, 2018

----------

